# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Bébé taupe trouver comment le sauver???

## kika88

J'ai trouvé un bébé taupe en nettoyant mon terrain seul sur le sol, je lui ais donné du lait depuis hier, je l'aide a faire ses besoins en lui massant le ventre qu'est ce que je peu faire de plus???

----------


## bizouille60

il faudrait voir avec un véto qui s'occupe de nacs ? il ne peut pas se débrouiller tout seul , petit comment ? normalement il creuse et s'enfouit , j'en ai chez moi mais toujours vu des adultes que certains de mes chats malheureusement arrivent à choper avec une patience ...

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Pour la nourriture, du lait spécial chaton (t'en trouve en pharmacie) + de la bouillie de vers de terre
Pour le logement, un grand carton avec pleins de morçeau de draps, foin, ou autre truc-much pour qu'il ait l'impression de s'enfouir.

Le tout, bien sûr, au chaud.

----------


## pliskaline

pour moi, c'est peine perdue, même si tu ne peux pas ne pas essayer, en général ils ne survivent pas...

----------


## bizouille60

je viens de penser de que Sérotine en avait quand je suis allée la voir , elle les avait pour l'hiver car trop petits pour être relâchés avant le printemps, elle est dans le 45 sinon il y a le santuaire des hérissons dans le 80 , je sais qu'ils mangent comme les chats , peut-être croquettes écrasées , tout dépend de l'âge aussi ?

----------


## ingrid-euh

des news ?

----------

